
Peninsula hackers find a place to collaborate in Mountain View - jlhamilton
http://www.mercurynews.com/peninsula/ci_13229248?nclick_check=1
======
steveeq1
Yeah, I'm at Hacker Dojo now. Interesting it's still on Hacker News. It's my
first time. There are about 7 people here or so. It's actually surprisingly
quiet, kind of like a library, but I'm still in the front section. the back
area is huge and I expect that is where most of the socialization will take
place.

All in all, though, it's very nice here. Got a lot of hacking done.

